# Small hatchet



## Stello (Jan 12, 2013)

Hello,

before my niece come back from USA, would like to show you his new slingshot. Thin Thera gold (small draw weight) and braided pouch, G10 (19mm thickness).


----------



## BC-Slinger (Jan 6, 2013)

Very cool yet again . That brown g-10 almost looks like a wood material kinda neat. :thumbsup:


----------



## Beanflip (Sep 11, 2010)

Yes! I like the brown G-10.


----------



## bigron (Nov 29, 2012)

very nice work brother :wave:


----------



## stej (Jan 16, 2013)

Oo, lucky boy!


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

Beautiful shooter!


----------



## SlingDaddy (Sep 24, 2012)

You've done it again Stello, and maybe even surpassed yourself - beautiful work and a slingshot that anybody here would feel lucky to own


----------



## LVO (Sep 25, 2011)

Great looking fork! 
I'm seeing a pretty awesome carving burr, too. 
Can you do a video of you using it? 
Again, fantastic slingshot, sir


----------



## Quercusuber (Nov 10, 2011)

Oh!!!!! What a beauty!!! :bowdown: :bowdown:

Awesome design. Lucky niece!! 

Cheers ...Q


----------



## e~shot (Jun 3, 2010)

1st one :wub:


----------



## Stello (Jan 12, 2013)

Thanks for your comments, sorry LVO cannot make video but you could find this tool (Proxxon LWS) :

http://www.turnerscabin.co.uk/index.php?main_page=product_info&products_id=312

with carbure rasp disc, easy carving !


----------



## quarterinmynose (Jan 21, 2012)

Bling! Nailed it! Beautiful. I'm not 100% yet, but I think I may like this one even more than the first. Very nice work Sir.


----------



## LVO (Sep 25, 2011)

Stello said:


> Thanks for your comments, sorry LVO cannot make video but you could find this tool (Proxxon LWS) :
> 
> http://www.turnerscabin.co.uk/index.php?main_page=product_info&products_id=312
> 
> with carbure rasp disc, easy carving !


Man, that is a slick tool! It will be a couple of moths before I can get that to fly by the "Financial Committee". I may just get the burr tool and put it on my angle grinder. Great work, though!


----------



## Patrick t wilkins (Feb 25, 2016)

How can I buy a Stello hatchet.please let me no.


----------



## jazz (May 15, 2012)

bravo, I like it very much!

jazz


----------



## pult421 (Aug 13, 2015)

Thats a sweet design


----------



## grappo73 (Dec 15, 2015)

I love it!!!


----------



## flipgun (Nov 14, 2012)

Beautiful, I hate your work, tools, materials and execution. (Wish they were Mine!)


----------

